Ask HN: What were you pushed to do as a child that turned out a waste of time? - artemave
======
peasant
I was pushed to be a good student in high school. Absolutely useless. I wish I
only cared about math and English. I actually tried this sort of focus on a
few subjects, but you know how it goes -- everyone and their momma is
convinced you gotta be "well-rounded" i.e. study a bit of literature, history,
geography, art etc and come out knowing precisely jack shit.

------
gregjor
I had to take care of our dog, including chasing him down when he got out of
the yard. Wasted a lot of time riding my bike around looking for him. One day
he got run over by a car.

